# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  دعواتكم لوالد الأخ حافظ النور ...

## Deimos

*أجريت له عملية بالعين ... نسأل الله أن يشفيه ويمن عليه بالصحة والعافية ...

 لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله إلا الله العلي العظيم
لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير.. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 


إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يا رب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي .. 
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجى منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير .
( ربى إني مسني الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ) .

اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقماً أبداً..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التي لا تنام . 
و اكفه بركنك الذي لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذي لا يُضام .و اكلأه في الليل و في النهار . 
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه .أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الراحمين.. 
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم آمين.


*

----------


## مناوي

* اللهم اشفه ،،،، اللهم اشفه ،،،، اللهم اشفه ... 
*

----------


## أبو اية

*اللهم نسألك الشفاء العاجل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نسال الله ان يشفي والد العزيز حافظ النور و يمن عليه بالصحة و العافية
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*( ربى إني مسني الضُر و أنت أرحم الراحمين ) .

اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقماً أبداً..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التي لا تنام . 
و اكفه بركنك الذي لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذي لا يُضام .و اكلأه في الليل و في النهار . 
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه .أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الراحمين.. 
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم آمين.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله له العافية و الصحة و أن تكلل العملية بالنجاح الكامل و أن يرد له كامل بصره
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاءا تاما لايغادر سقما
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*-(أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من كل شيطان وهامة ومن كل عين لامة
اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس
اشفِ أنت الشافي 
لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاء لا يغادر سقما)
-(أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه)
                        	*

----------


## ساكواها

*اللهم اشفه ،،،، اللهم اشفه ،،،، اللهم اشفه
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*طهوور من كل  ذنبٍ  إن شاء الله

نسأل الله  أن  يجعل  أجره مضاعفاً

أضعافاً  كثيره  وحمداً  لله على السلامه .
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اللهم اشفه  اللهم اشفه  اللهم اشفه 
 اللهم اشفه  اللهم اشفه  اللهم اشفه 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقماً أبداً..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التي لا تنام . 
و اكفه بركنك الذي لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذي لا يُضام .و اكلأه في الليل و في النهار . 
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه .أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الراحمين.. 
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم آمين
*

----------


## الرايقة

*اللهم اشفه وعافه يا حنان ويا منان واعطه الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقماً أبداً..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التي لا تنام . 
و اكفه بركنك الذي لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذي لا يُضام .و اكلأه في الليل و في النهار . 
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه .أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة 
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الراحمين.. 
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم آمين.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بحمد الله خرجنا اليوم من المستشفى بعد اجراء عمليةشبكية وسليكون
وطمنا الطبيب باستعادة البصر خلال 15 يوم
دعواتكم
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

بحمد الله خرجنا اليوم من المستشفى بعد اجراء عمليةشبكية وسليكون
وطمنا الطبيب باستعادة البصر خلال 15 يوم
دعواتكم




ألف حمد الله علي السلامة ياغالي ... وإن شاء الله ما تسمعوا إلا خير ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*إلهي .. 
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم اشفيه من كل مرض ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ياكريم

*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*اللهم اشفيه انت الشافي لاشافي غيرك 

نسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم له شفاءا عاجلا غير اجل 

ربنا يشفيه ويحميه ويخليه ليك ياااارب
                        	*

----------

